# West Michigan Delta Waterfowl Fun Shoot - May 17TH - Muskegon



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

Come on out do a little shooting, eat some food, and maybe find a new huntin buddy.


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

Bump again


----------

